# Help with voltage converters- have US sewing machine , etc



## edwardskara (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi ,
I have just moved to Perth from the States and have brought my sewing machine ( now blown up from using the wrong transformer) and a few other electrical items. I am back in the states for two weeks and trying to figure out what kind of transformers I need. The guys at Radio shack didn't seem to know and all the internet companies selling the transformers seemed a bit unsure as well.

Has anyone else had this issue? I have bought another sewing machine as they are about one third of the price, but do now want to blow this one up. Thank you!!! PS. I have a 750watt transformer that weighs about 15 pounds that I bought online but not sure what items it will be good for.

We have camera battery chargers, cell phones, sewing machine, a couple of power tools etc. Thank you!!
Kara


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You do not need a transformer as such , you need a voltage converter that you plug into the wall socket which is 240 volts , the converter has one or more plug sockets clearly marked 120 volts and you plug your machine , phone charger or whatever else you bring from the states , into those sockets , surely they have those in NZ ? Many appliances etc come already able to be used with various voltages such as most computers , check your sewing machine , maybe it already has that conversion built in .Just ask at your electrical store for a Voltage converter , 240 volts to 120 volts . 
colin


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I just checked back to your post , with all those gadgets i would suggest a converter with multiple outlets , i have one with 3 outlets and do not buy a 'Cheepy' , they give problems . Colin


----------

